

Raganwald:  The only workable system for generating interesting, cool, and relevant software - sharksandwich
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/03/simple-truth.html

======
raganwald
Mostly a linkjack of:

[http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/whats-w...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/whats-wrong-with-cs-research.html)

